# Calpol too often...???



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi please can I ask...can you give calpol too often..it feels like I am constantly having to give my LO calpol for one reason or another..teething, colds, etc...it feels like it's been non stop for the last few months..When she does need it..I am very careful to give the lowest dose possible and to only give it every 6 hours but worried about giving it to her so often...

xxx


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Loobylu

Sorry you haven't had a reply to your post; I have only just taken over this board and will do my best to answer the posts that are here waiting for me!  You may already have an answer to your question, do let me know how things are.

You are doing the right things by giving your LO the correct dose and frequency of dose and only when he/she needs it.  
Sometimes you will go through spells when he/ she needs it more often and paracetamol (Calpol) is very effective for children at relieving pain and high temperatures.

Car


----------

